# Coming to Dubai



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone great forum and I have found it very helpful reading through different topics......

Me and a friend are coming over to a dubai in April to look for work we have extensive automotive sales experience working for Mercedes Benz in the UK and Volkswagen at sales and managerial level.

I am very familiar with Dubai and have been to this fabulous place over 20 times but never to work always on holiday enjoying Jumeirah Hospitality, unfortunately when we come over a month staying in JBH was too pricey hahah... so we have booked into more cost effective residences (premier inn) Dubai investment Parks for a Month 

Looking for opportunities, I have a desire to work within the real estate sector over the past two years whilst I completed my Degree, I have worked for Reeds Rains and Your Move Estate agents in The UK ....thoroughly have enjoyed this new sector but the UK with its regulation and extensive paperwork trail to sell one property is quite demanding and then finally it all goes towards completion and one link in the chain breaks and the deal falls through its so annoying coupled with the weather in the UK I have decided to give it a go in Dubai.

Leaving my wife and two children behind which will be tough, my wife's a secondary ICT teacher and as over 20 years experience within IT working for a global PLC but over the last three years has trained to become a teacher and is good at what she does and is currently applying for positions for schools come September 2013 ....as anyone any thoughts or advice for my wife ...I.e which schools to apply for, what's the best way to get a position within the education sector 

I thought about applying for positions from the UK but I would rather just go and see companies that I am interested in working for and speak to the main man himself I think this would make the process more efficient and they can see me face to face rather than in black & white (CV) and me being 6000 miles away... (Please tell me if you disagree with this strategy) 

I am experienced within sales at all levels and above all I am a people's person I understand what is required and how it should be delivered, the reason for my post was first of all to say what a great forum and a great contributing expat team we have in the UAE and how fantastic it is when one, helps each other with advice, it's great, secondly any tips, ideas, thoughts on which property companies I should go for...I have researched Smith & Ken and I think their vision and business model is very good along with their excellent marketing and web awareness, also Betterhomes looks really good too.

Secondly I would look into the automotive sector, All Futtaim, Gargash, Al Nabooda, Al Fahim this is my area of expertise from used car sourcing to delivery and especially managing a team to achieve targets 

Any advice, or help would be great or if any member knows of any positions that may be available, that would be fantastic, by the way me and my friend, we are up for a good time love the banter and enjoy a great night out so it would be awesome to meet up once we are in Dubai we arrive April 10th 2013.

Thanks in advance for taking the time out to read my first post ....have a great weekend


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Unless you are escaping a war zone in your own country or are going to be able to save a life changing amount within 3 years Dubai has nothing to offer anyone. In the sectors you mention, that's probably not going to happen and your very apparent enthusiasm will be beaten to a core. It's certainly not worth leaving the wife and kids behind. 

Stay in the UK, you sound like you'd be a major asset to any employer, and keep enjoying Dubai for a holiday.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Unless you are escaping a war zone in your own country or are going to be able to save a life changing amount within 3 years Dubai has nothing to offer anyone. In the sectors you mention, that's probably not going to happen and your very apparent enthusiasm will be beaten to a core. It's certainly not worth leaving the wife and kids behind.
> 
> Stay in the UK, you sound like you'd be a major asset to any employer, and keep enjoying Dubai for a holiday.


Well thats a fully dimensional reply to a short enquiry Rossi!

On the other hand I love it here. I have worked for S&K, and currently work for Al Futtaim, so am perhaps better placed to give some advice to this chap.

There are a lot of good companies for real estate here but it can be a taxing job, especially with the lack of a basic wage and many places not doing a visa which menas you will be illegally working for a period. The earnings can be incendary though.

Motors is my home and I love working for Toyota. The money is not bad and they are one of the best companies out in Dubai.

PM me for some people to contact. I think that as an employer there are better solutions the the ones you mention on the real estate side.

James


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Well thats a fully dimensional reply to a short enquiry Rossi!


I didn't expect it to be a universally lauded opinion. Beers, beaches and BBQ's are great, I enjoy all immensely. Dubai is great - until something goes wrong and you realise you'd be as well being in some lawless African state for all the help or resources you'll receive.

I'm sure Al Futtaim are great employers, will they get out of prison when wrongfully accused or give you medical attention when left on a gurney for 12+ hours?


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for your quick replies, interesting Mr Rossi everyone as a vision a dream of where they want to be and what they want to achieve, I'm no spring chicken I've been through life thick and thin and thankfully prospered and happy with my current situation. life changing amount is that what I want to achieve, or is it being happy enjoying the sun meeting nice people working for good people and having a happy family balanced life, the UK has a lot to offer but I want to experience new challenges and experiences. I am a major asset to my employer and I enjoy my position but, hey life's for living why should I stay and work and live all my life in the UK, if the UAE works out for me and I don't see why it shouldn't I will become a major asset for my new employers, I'm driven and above all love Dubai I know Dubai very well but thanks for your advice and before I come out I will make sure I leave my war gear at home, but there's no war going on, actually there is, the weather try and beat that -4 this morning that's a battle you can't overcome just got to wrap up and I'm fed up of buying winter jackets, looking forward to buying some shorts and shades.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks James just sent you an email ....thanks buddy have a great weekend


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ZeeKhan said:


> and before I come out I will make sure I leave my war gear at home


What I meant was if you were from Syria, Palestine, Egypt etc then being in Dubai probably has it's worth.

On reflection, you sound like the naive smart *rse here is perfect for, you go for it!


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Mr Rossi....but I'm no Smart arse just a guy who wants a new challenge but it was nice of you to reply to my post, Thanks might bump into you once in Dubai ....you never know such a small place ... Have a nice day and a great weekend.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I didn't expect it to be a universally lauded opinion. Beers, beaches and BBQ's are great, I enjoy all immensely. Dubai is great - until something goes wrong and you realise you'd be as well being in some lawless African state for all the help or resources you'll receive.
> 
> I'm sure Al Futtaim are great employers, will they get out of prison when wrongfully accused or give you medical attention when left on a gurney for 12+ hours?


I hate to break out the same tired old reply Rossi........

But why don't you GO HOME! If it is that bad for you why on earth would you stay?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Fair enough, I too thought I 'knew' Dubai based on my visit to trade shows, staying on SZR and post-show meals at Madinat. I too was fed up of the rain and cold in the UK. Years later I realise how small change this is compared to something like an accountable health system for example.

You'll get your new challenges alright and then some, I just hope it's a worthwhile endeavour for you.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> But why don't you GO HOME! If it is that bad for you why on earth would you stay?


C'mon really? 

Your only rebuttal?

FFS, please.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Go for Automotive Industry not the Real estate... Good Luck


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

By the way... entertaining post...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> C'mon really?
> 
> Your only rebuttal?
> 
> FFS, please.


No Rossi, it was a polite reply/rebuttal as you are a senior poster and someone who usually posts stuff I like. However how bad must scotland be if you would sooner endure all the hardships you have? The 110,000 uk citizens carving a life in Dubai evidently do not feel the same as you. As someone who has had highs and fairly horrific lows in Dubai I choose to stay, and its nothing to do with the sun, or beach that I never go to. I enjoy the laid back life style, the culture clashes/experinces, the sights and views, the proximity to Asia for travelling, the inexpensive motoring, and a hundred other things. Perhaps the best thing is you are never looking over your shoulder for the drunken thug in the corner, unless you are the one in a million that had a bad experience in a friday bargain brunch.


How's that for a rebuttal?


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Mr Rossi

What is it that you do in Dubai if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jimbo, rather a lippy wideboy in the pub than some maniac tailgating me or accelerating their big GMC truck into me. 

Anyway, it's not about me as such. For the record I have a decent enough, if sometimes frustrating, life here. At the same time I'm under stimulated and not putting enough away financially. First world problems I know but you asked.

Before coming here I used to make a secondary income from poker (another reason to get down on Dubai, no card clubs ) Anyway the key to which is not gambling, it's not even tells and "your eyebrow is moving so you're bluffing" like the movies would have you believe. 

The key to success is logically evaluating your exposure combined with the risk/reward ratio. Not just in the individual hand but game selection, cash flow management etc etc.

The reason I bring this up as it's a fairly good system for evaluating life decisions too. At the moment I personally feel I am exposed to more riskier situations here than in UK, yet the rewards are not there either financially or in quality of life. 

Which is why I made the original point of unless you can significantly change your life financially in short space of time, it's not worth it. 

We all have differing views on quality of life, I run into people that love their life here and the brunches, beaches etc. I genuinely like all that too, but as fun as jet ski-ing is it doesn't distract from the fact I don't need the pub to run the risk of getting caved in and a trip to Ikea will suffice. Not to mention the horror stories that from the hospitals, sub standard eduction, no support for domestic abuse, child abuse kept hushed up, the road accidents, archaic legal system, zero employment rights........


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok Mr Rossi ....this is hard work your confusing me ...simple question what do you do in Dubai as in a job? Or are you just a retired billionaire ....just try telling me in one sentance please ...that's if you want to...anyway hope you are having a good weekend and not involved in any horror stories !


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> Thanks for your quick replies, interesting Mr Rossi everyone as a vision a dream of where they want to be and what they want to achieve, I'm no spring chicken I've been through life thick and thin and thankfully prospered and happy with my current situation. life changing amount is that what I want to achieve, or is it being happy enjoying the sun meeting nice people working for good people and having a happy family balanced life, the UK has a lot to offer but I want to experience new challenges and experiences. I am a major asset to my employer and I enjoy my position but, hey life's for living why should I stay and work and live all my life in the UK, if the UAE works out for me and I don't see why it shouldn't I will become a major asset for my new employers, I'm driven and above all love Dubai I know Dubai very well but thanks for your advice and before I come out I will make sure I leave my war gear at home, but there's no war going on, actually there is, the weather try and beat that -4 this morning that's a battle you can't overcome just got to wrap up and I'm fed up of buying winter jackets, looking forward to buying some shorts and shades.


you can keep out the -4 with a good jacket outside.
you can keep out a -30 with a very good jacket outside
There is no equivalent to the +49 here!
it is brutal.
you need to stay inside.
Cold is more manageable than heat, in my opinion!

lovely at the moment, though!!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi ZeeKhan, just wanted to say in case you haven't actually ventured to the Premier Inn - it's a lovely hotel, only a 5 minute walk from where I work and the breakfasts there are fab. Will set you both up for the whole day.

Good luck to you both with your ventures


----------



## Johnkay (Jan 21, 2013)

I good day to you, how is everything? Please I need some information about getting job in Dubai and how can I secure a job online...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Johnkay said:


> I good day to you, how is everything? Please I need some information about getting job in Dubai and how can I secure a job online...


I GOOD DAY TO YOU SIR! THINGS ARE GOOD.

The information you seek is secret but hold my hand, and I will guide you through the maze that is online-job-securing.........

First you need to be wearing a tiger pattern onesie, preferably with tiger claws for feet. Then you need to go to the public library wherever you live. Then pretend to mark your territory in the library around the public access computers. Now the stage is set......

Type W. then another. Then another. Then google. then .com......

Perhaps enough nonsense for now.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> I GOOD DAY TO YOU SIR! THINGS ARE GOOD.
> 
> The information you seek is secret but hold my hand, and I will guide you through the maze that is online-job-securing.........
> 
> ...


Where can I buy that Onesie from? That's the missing link to finding a job...let me try www.tiger.....com ...haha, bigjimbo you sound like your in a jovial moos this morning, I wish I could be but it's -3 and snowing outside ..need that Onesie


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> Where can I buy that Onesie from? That's the missing link to finding a job...let me try www.tiger.....com ...haha, bigjimbo you sound like your in a jovial moos this morning, I wish I could be but it's -3 and snowing outside ..need that Onesie


That was meant to say MOOD .....these IPads and its only 6.38am


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Indeed I am. One of the things I love about Dubai is the nonsense you have to deal with. It is also the thing I hate the most........


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Indeed I am. One of the things I love about Dubai is the nonsense you have to deal with. It is also the thing I hate the most........


Did you receive my message pal that I sent last week asking a few questions


----------

